# Our Carioca 656



## niblue (Jul 11, 2009)

This is our 2004 Carioca 656, taken at Dunvegan on Skye (we were there to eat at the Three Chimneys):






Here it is again, at Tvinde in Norway this time:





We've had it since new and it's been around - as far north as Norway and Sweden and as far south as Venice. We've used it in the UK a fair bit as well, including several trips round the north & north-west of Scotland, to Skye and Orkney and also to England and Wales.

It's not fast (only a 2.0JTD) but I'm in no hurry! 

We're heading to the outer Hebrides for the last two weeks of July and then the first week of August up in the north west of Scotland.


----------



## Telstar (Jul 11, 2009)

Welcome and what a fantastic waterfall.  I would love to do Norway and Sweden.  Enjoy the Outer Hebredies.  Barra is the quietest and in my opinion the best.  We shall be revisiting.

Jon


----------

